# Where do I start with etching a maker's mark on a knife?



## Matus (Sep 18, 2016)

While this is not the most pressing issue for me when it comes to knifemaking, I am starting to think what options do I have to put some king of mark or logo on knives I am making. I even do not have a design yet, but would slowly start to work on that.

I am making monosteel, stock removal knives and so I suppose that some sort of stamp is not really going to work well and I am guessing that the best way to go about this is etching. But that is a complete terra incognita for me.

I would like to ask what do I tools & materials do I need to etch a logo & what is the process? Advice, links and ideas are all welcome. I really need some 101 kind of information here.

EDIT: Also ideas where to get the tool necessary in EU would be much appreciated.

thanks


----------



## berko (Sep 19, 2016)

http://www.schanz-shop.de/product_info.php?products_id=2537


----------



## Matus (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks. It would appear that I have posted that question prematurely. After some browsing I came to learn that I need basically 3 things: (1) Design of the Mark, (2) Stencils with the Mark, (3) Etching set (about 100 - 300)

Now I am sweating to design the maker's mark and learning that I am no good at this. Is is just me who finds own surname 'strange' to use as a maker's mark while realising at the same time that surname should probably be at least part of it?


----------



## RDalman (Sep 19, 2016)

Stamp <3 works good on monosteel when it's soft. Just don't skimp on the punch  I use a little railroad anvil and a 1,5 kg hammer. With that I can punch lofo on 21 kiridashis in five minutes 
And get your customers/testers to make logo for you <3

For my first logo I wrote it on a paper, photoed it and emailed erniesknives.com he then fixed up my logo and sent stencils for 60 usd I think. For etching I use a old battery charger. I think it works ok with only dc for deep etching.


----------



## zetieum (Sep 19, 2016)

mein zwei pfennig: spent some time on the design of mark. It is important. If need, I would also advice you to get the help of a designer/logo maker. Even if you have a cool idea of what you want, she/he could help you shape the thing better.


----------



## jessf (Sep 19, 2016)

Don't rule out chisel. If your mark is simple enough it can be easily repeated with a chisel. Mine is four strikes, freehand so there some inconsistency between each finished mark.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Sep 19, 2016)

jessf said:


> Don't rule out chisel. If your mark is simple enough it can be easily repeated with a chisel. Mine is four strikes, freehand so there some inconsistency between each finished mark.



If your mark is your avatar, I think it looks very cool. 

I would much, much prefer an engraved mark than an etched one, as I assume the etched mark will fade or disappear completely as the knife is used and refinished...


----------



## Matus (Sep 19, 2016)

I have considered the chisel & stamping approach, but I think I just prefer what can be achieved with etching. Now if I were forging my blades I would probably go with stamping - the marker's logo of Andy Billipp is probably the coolest I have seen.

I will work up a few designs and post them here. They will all be based on my first name or my surname. I will first try to get lettering that looks good to me and may then try to add some more elements, but plan to keep it simple. After all - some of the best makers out there use a very simple logos - just have a look at Carter, Devin, WillC, Dave, Bloodroot or Robin. I definitely do not want to make the impression that the knife is just a canvas for some over-the-top mark.

I did (and do) consider having a professional to help out, but I have not quite found something between $300+ all-custom design (that would be the starting price a quick google search revealed) and doing it myself in Photoshop.


----------



## zetieum (Sep 19, 2016)

@Matus, I am pretty sure I could find you a designer that does it for 150 euros. PM me if you want some contacts.


----------



## jessf (Sep 19, 2016)

Buddy of mine used these guys to design a logo. Basically you submit and idea and a bunch of designers come up with solutions and you pay for the one you want.

http://www.designcrowd.ca/?gclid=CJ77v-LinM8CFQUvaQodIWYPYQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------

